# Dust Collection Question on running 4" to 2" for Lathe set-up



## BradK12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Recently I got a Jet 1250 Dust Collection System and am running my piping and fittings (4" coming out of the Jet). I am now at my lathe and have a question about the proper diameter fitting there to get the biggest bang for the buck suction as it throws stuff in all directions. Should I continue it with a 4" opening or I was thinking that I could take it to a 2" to limit the expansion of the suck going into my custom built housing and therefore it would create a stronger pull versus the 4". Make sense? Any ideas from people that are using these on lathes? I am about 12 feet from the DC system too.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I think you would be better off with the 4" depending on the run between lathe and DC.

If it's a custom fit and you want to reduce it to get a higher velocity reduce it to 3" at the least. To much reduction starves the DC system.

Just my .02


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

In your case, reducing the opening will just reduce the DC's capacity to move a large volume of air. It will not speed up the suction. Keep it at 4", and that will work better.

I would also install a floor sweep  of some sort by the lathe.... I haven't really ever seen a very successful DC setup for a lathe.

another 2 cents....

Fabian


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i agree with these guys all the way around
i have 2 smaller outlets and both have way less suction than 4"
so stick with as big as you can
also the floor sweep port by the lathe is great!!!


----------



## BradK12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. Will stick with 4" as much as I can.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

other problem is that the farther from the dc opening, the less (fpm) suction there is. a properly sized dc system will still pull @ 8 1/2" away from a 4" opening, only 4 1/2" from a 2" opening.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

For what it worth this is my current set up. I'm using 4" flex hose.










The floor sweep is located on the wall not too far from the lathe


----------



## Jeff Baldridge (Feb 9, 2012)

I was reading about your problem and I saw *this adapter*  Maybe it can help.


----------



## BradK12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's feedback and knowledge. Oh how the little projects turn into something so much bigger....guess I would get bored otherwise, huh? :icon_smile:


----------

